# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تشریحی کار کنم یا تستی؟

## matrooke

سلام 
من دارم میرم سوم تجربی(ف کنم از بس گفتم اینو همه دیگه بدونید :Yahoo (23): )
میخواستم بدون تشریحی کار کنم یا تستی؟
واسه درس های ریاضی وفیزیک که فرقی نمیکنه (منظور بدون روش های تستیه)
در ضمن دومم رو خوب نخوندم بنظروتون اون رو چی کنم؟تشریحی یا تست؟(پرسیدم گفتند دیگه تشریحی فایده نداره نظر شما چیه؟)
نمیدونم چرا بعضیا تشریحی و تستی ر جدا میدونن.آخه جدیدا هم امتحان های نهایی جواب کوتاه شدن.
کلا گیج شدم  :Yahoo (21): 
یه راهنمایی مفصل بکنید دکتر و مهندسا :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

اولویت سوم باشه دومو میتونی بعدن جبران کنی فقط سومو خوب یاد بگیر بعدش من خیلی بدم از این سوال میاد ک میگن تشریحی یاتستی عزیزم چ فرقی داره شما تا اصل مطلبو نفهمی نمیتونی همینجور الکی تست حل کنی که ،بعدشم سعی کن سال سوم حتما تست درسهارو کارکنی یه جورایی خیالت راحت شه که خوب جمشون کردی تابستون پیش هم بذار برای دوم وپیش خوانی پیش....
موفق باشی

----------


## masood2013

> سلام 
> من دارم میرم سوم تجربی(ف کنم از بس گفتم اینو همه دیگه بدونید)
> میخواستم بدون تشریحی کار کنم یا تستی؟
> واسه درس های ریاضی وفیزیک که فرقی نمیکنه (منظور بدون روش های تستیه)
> در ضمن دومم رو خوب نخوندم بنظروتون اون رو چی کنم؟تشریحی یا تست؟(پرسیدم گفتند دیگه تشریحی فایده نداره نظر شما چیه؟)
> نمیدونم چرا بعضیا تشریحی و تستی ر جدا میدونن.آخه جدیدا هم امتحان های نهایی جواب کوتاه شدن.
> کلا گیج شدم 
> یه راهنمایی مفصل بکنید دکتر و مهندسا


تا یک ماه قبل امتحانات نهایی، شما فقط و فقط تستی کار بکنید، بعد تو اون یک ماه باقیمانده فقط و فقط تشریحی، چون بعضی روش های تستی هستن که باید هم اونارو یاد بگیرین و هم روش های اصلی و کامل کتاب رو، در مورد دوم هم بعدا وقت زیاده، شما میتونید دومتون رو تو تابستون قبل پیش جبران بکنید، اونم خیلی راحت، خیالتون از اون بابت راحت باشه.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## masood2013

> اولویت سوم باشه دومو میتونی بعدن جبران کنی فقط سومو خوب یاد بگیر بعدش من خیلی بدم از این سوال میاد ک میگن تشریحی یاتستی عزیزم چ فرقی داره شما تا اصل مطلبو نفهمی نمیتونی همینجور الکی تست حل کنی که ،بعدشم سعی کن سال سوم حتما تست درسهارو کارکنی یه جورایی خیالت راحت شه که خوب جمشون کردی تابستون پیش هم بذار برای دوم وپیش خوانی پیش....
> موفق باشی


حرفاتونو قبول دارم، ولی اون پیشخوانی پیش که گفتین برای ایشون اصلا خوب نیست، چون هنوز دومشون کلا مونده و پیشخوانی پیش تقریبا بی فایدس براشون، چون پیش همون ادامه دومه و خیلی پیش نیازه دوم برا پیش.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

بابا تستی که کار کنی مثل این میمونه که تشریحی کار کردی حتی کمی بیشتر......امتحان نهایی هم که کنکور نیست .کتاب درسی رو هم بخونی زیادشه ولی در طول سال

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> حرفاتونو قبول دارم، ولی اون پیشخوانی پیش که گفتین برای ایشون اصلا خوب نیست، چون هنوز دومشون کلا مونده و پیشخوانی پیش تقریبا بی فایدس براشون، چون پیش همون ادامه دومه و خیلی پیش نیازه دوم برا پیش.


بادقت نخوندینا!!!!!!!
گفتم تابستون پیش سومو که کاملا خوندن برن دومو وپیش رو جمع کنن چون مباحث دوم فوق العاده سادس بنابراین میتونه تو یه ماه ونیم حداقل جمع بشه+میتونن پیش 1روهم تو تابستون اینده پیش خوانی کنن چون حجم درسای پیش زیاده و واقعا انگار میری پیش وارد یه دنیای دیگه میشی خیلی سخت تر از دومو سوم هستش .... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## masood2013

> بادقت نخوندینا!!!!!!!
> گفتم تابستون پیش سومو که کاملا خوندن برن دومو وپیش رو جمع کنن چون مباحث دوم فوق العاده سادس بنابراین میتونه تو یه ماه ونیم حداقل جمع بشه+میتونن پیش 1روهم تو تابستون اینده پیش خوانی کنن چون حجم درسای پیش زیاده و واقعا انگار میری پیش وارد یه دنیای دیگه میشی خیلی سخت تر از دومو سوم هستش ....


اینجوریام نیست، من و خیلی از دوستام، با اینکه فقط داریم تو این تابستون (تابستون قبل پیش) دوم و سوم میخونیم، بازم وقت کم میاریم،  :Yahoo (76):  چه برسه به اینکه بخوایم هم دوم و هم سوم و هم پیش بخونیم، اون موقع دیگه واویلا میشه، اگه یه نفر خواست پیش بخونه، باید قید دوم رو بزنه.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> اینجوریام نیست، من و خیلی از دوستام، با اینکه فقط داریم تو این تابستون (تابستون قبل پیش) دوم و سوم میخونیم، بازم وقت کم میاریم،  چه برسه به اینکه بخوایم هم دوم و هم سوم و هم پیش بخونیم، اون موقع دیگه واویلا میشه، اگه یه نفر خواست پیش بخونه، باید قید دوم رو بزنه.


خب لابد دوم وسومو خوب نخوندیا!!!!!!!!!
من یکی ازهمکلاسیام که امسال رتبش 80شد یه ماه اول تابستون کل پایه رودرحد100%جمع کرد....بقیشم که پیش رو خوند بعد درطول سال ترازش همیشه8000بود ما تازه رفتیم پاییز فهمیدیم جلد کتابامون چ مدلیه!!!!!!!!پیش هم که ماشاالله راحت!!!پس بهتره اگه کسی سومو خوب جمع کرد کامل جمعش کنه که دیگه تابستونو بذاره برای دومو پیش...البته اگه نشد هم فداسرتون ولی کارتون تو مهر به بعد یه کم سنگین وسخت میشه که البته بایه برنامه ریزی توپ میشه به همه چی رسید...البته همکلاسیم داشتم ازمهر استارت کنکورشو زد وتقریبا اواخر بود که ترازش به 8000رسید ولی بیچاره روزی19ساعت میخوند سرجلسه ازشدت بیخوابی حالت تهوع بهش دست داد رتبش3000شد وهیچی قبول نشد... :Yahoo (19): ولی همه چی بستگی به خودت داره بخوای خوب بخونی میتونی تو4ماه هم بهترین نتیجه روبگیری....دیگه من مثال همکلاسیامو نمیزنم برا شما شدن درس عبرت بچه های اینجابیچاره ها!!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali7893

> خب لابد دوم وسومو خوب نخوندیا!!!!!!!!!
> من یکی ازهمکلاسیام که امسال رتبش 80شد یه ماه اول تابستون کل پایه رودرحد100%جمع کرد....بقیشم که پیش رو خوند بعد درطول سال ترازش همیشه8000بود ما تازه رفتیم پاییز فهمیدیم جلد کتابامون چ مدلیه!!!!!!!!پیش هم که ماشاالله راحت!!!پس بهتره اگه کسی سومو خوب جمع کرد کامل جمعش کنه که دیگه تابستونو بذاره برای دومو پیش...البته اگه نشد هم فداسرتون ولی کارتون تو مهر به بعد یه کم سنگین وسخت میشه که البته بایه برنامه ریزی توپ میشه به همه چی رسید...البته همکلاسیم داشتم ازمهر استارت کنکورشو زد وتقریبا اواخر بود که ترازش به 8000رسید ولی بیچاره روزی19ساعت میخوند سرجلسه ازشدت بیخوابی حالت تهوع بهش دست داد رتبش3000شد وهیچی قبول نشد...ولی همه چی بستگی به خودت داره بخوای خوب بخونی میتونی تو4ماه هم بهترین نتیجه روبگیری....دیگه من مثال همکلاسیامو نمیزنم برا شما شدن درس عبرت بچه های اینجابیچاره ها!!!!!


19ساعت :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## masood2013

> خب لابد دوم وسومو خوب نخوندیا!!!!!!!!!
> من یکی ازهمکلاسیام که امسال رتبش 80شد یه ماه اول تابستون کل پایه رودرحد100%جمع کرد....بقیشم که پیش رو خوند بعد درطول سال ترازش همیشه8000بود ما تازه رفتیم پاییز فهمیدیم جلد کتابامون چ مدلیه!!!!!!!!پیش هم که ماشاالله راحت!!!پس بهتره اگه کسی سومو خوب جمع کرد کامل جمعش کنه که دیگه تابستونو بذاره برای دومو پیش...البته اگه نشد هم فداسرتون ولی کارتون تو مهر به بعد یه کم سنگین وسخت میشه که البته بایه برنامه ریزی توپ میشه به همه چی رسید...البته همکلاسیم داشتم ازمهر استارت کنکورشو زد وتقریبا اواخر بود که ترازش به 8000رسید ولی بیچاره روزی19ساعت میخوند سرجلسه ازشدت بیخوابی حالت تهوع بهش دست داد رتبش3000شد وهیچی قبول نشد...ولی همه چی بستگی به خودت داره بخوای خوب بخونی میتونی تو4ماه هم بهترین نتیجه روبگیری....دیگه من مثال همکلاسیامو نمیزنم برا شما شدن درس عبرت بچه های اینجابیچاره ها!!!!!


نه، خوب خونده بودم، ولی خواستم برای اطمینان یه مرور توپ دوباره بکنم که تو پیش، دیگه حتی نیاز به مرور هم نداشته باشن دروس پایه و همه تمرکزم رو بذارم رو پیش.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Rick

اول تشریحی بعد تستی

----------


## bs756

من واقعا نمیفهمم این چیه که راه انداختن تستیو تشریحی!
خب تا تشریحیو یاد نگیریمو مطلبو نفهمیم چجوری تست بزنیمو تستی کار کنیم  :Yahoo (21): 
این دوتا مکمل همدیگه هستن
خب چرا آخه دوتا مقوله ی جدا میدوننش بعضیا :Yahoo (21): 
خب یه درسو بطور مفهموی میخونی بعد 4تا سوال تشریحی حل میکنی تا مسلط بشی بعدم میشنی تست میزنیو نکته برداری میکنه دیگه  :Yahoo (21):  این الان تستی خوندنو تشریحی خوندنش کجا بود  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه منظور از تستی خوندن این باشه که درسو یه جوری بخونی که با دیدن گزینه های جوابش یادت بیاد اینو بدون عمرا با توجه به پیچوندن سوالات چه در کنکور و چه در آزمون ها,بتونی جواب صحیحو تشخیص بدی!مخصوصا تو درس زیست.
باید مطالب کتابو فول باشی که بتونی تست بخونی.
وقتیم مطالب کتابو فولی دیگه یعنی چه که ما بیایم  تستی خوندنو تشریحی خوندنو جدا کنیم!
فقط یه نکته بگم که برای دروس ریاضی فیزیک راه حل دقیق سوالاتو باید برای امتحانات تشریحی و نهایی یاد بگیری که نمره بدن بهت!بقیه جاها حالا میخوای ذهنی حل کنی راه تستی بری هرجور بری اونش اوکیه راحت باش  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mobin9898

> من واقعا نمیفهمم این چیه که راه انداختن تستیو تشریحی!
> خب تا تشریحیو یاد نگیریمو مطلبو نفهمیم چجوری تست بزنیمو تستی کار کنیم 
> این دوتا مکمل همدیگه هستن
> خب چرا آخه دوتا مقوله ی جدا میدوننش بعضیا
> خب یه درسو بطور مفهموی میخونی بعد 4تا سوال تشریحی حل میکنی تا مسلط بشی بعدم میشنی تست میزنیو نکته برداری میکنه دیگه  این الان تستی خوندنو تشریحی خوندنش کجا بود 
> اگه منظور از تستی خوندن این باشه که درسو یه جوری بخونی که با دیدن گزینه های جوابش یادت بیاد اینو بدون عمرا با توجه به پیچوندن سوالات چه در کنکور و چه در آزمون ها,بتونی جواب صحیحو تشخیص بدی!مخصوصا تو درس زیست.
> باید مطالب کتابو فول باشی که بتونی تست بخونی.
> وقتیم مطالب کتابو فولی دیگه یعنی چه که ما بیایم  تستی خوندنو تشریحی خوندنو جدا کنیم!
> فقط یه نکته بگم که برای دروس ریاضی فیزیک راه حل دقیق سوالاتو باید برای امتحانات تشریحی و نهایی یاد بگیری که نمره بدن بهت!بقیه جاها حالا میخوای ذهنی حل کنی راه تستی بری هرجور بری اونش اوکیه راحت باش


داداش خوب میتونستی آرومترم بگی
به نظره منم هیچ فرقی نمیکنه
چون حداکثر مسائل روش تستی و تشریحیشون یکیه

----------


## bs756

> داداش خوب میتونستی آرومترم بگی
> به نظره منم هیچ فرقی نمیکنه
> چون حداکثر مسائل روش تستی و تشریحیشون یکیه


داداش گاهی اوقات آدم با یک مسئله زیاد سرو کله میزنه اعصابش بهم میریزه  :Yahoo (20):  خودمم اتفاقا خوندم متنیو که نوشتمو به خودم گفتم آرومتر باو چه خبرته :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mobin9898

> داداش گاهی اوقات آدم با یک مسئله زیاد سرو کله میزنه اعصابش بهم میریزه  خودمم اتفاقا خوندم متنیو که نوشتمو به خودم گفتم آرومتر باو چه خبرته


قووووربااااننننتتت فداااااتتتتت ستتتاررره بچینی بوس بوس

----------


## Saeed735

روش های تشریحی برای شما در اولویت هستن...ولی بدونید که روشهای تستی از روشهای تشزیحی استخراج میشن و اگه شما بتونید روشهای تشریحی رو اثبات کنید و تست های زیادی بزنید کم کم به روشهای تستی هم میرسید...

----------


## khaan

اگه میری سوم کتاب های مفهومی رو سعی کن بخونی. فیزیک مفهومی سوم غلامعلی مجمودزاده مبتکران
ریاضی سوم میکرو گاج
شیمی سوم مبتکران تست
عربی سوم خیلی سبز یا سیرتاپیاز
ادبیات سه بعدی الگو
زبان شهاب اناری.
اینا کتابای خوبی هست تقریبا میشه گفت بهترینن.

----------


## Catman

> سلام 
> من دارم میرم سوم تجربی(ف کنم از بس گفتم اینو همه دیگه بدونید)
> میخواستم بدون تشریحی کار کنم یا تستی؟
> واسه درس های ریاضی وفیزیک که فرقی نمیکنه (منظور بدون روش های تستیه)
> در ضمن دومم رو خوب نخوندم بنظروتون اون رو چی کنم؟تشریحی یا تست؟(پرسیدم گفتند دیگه تشریحی فایده نداره نظر شما چیه؟)
> نمیدونم چرا بعضیا تشریحی و تستی ر جدا میدونن.آخه جدیدا هم امتحان های نهایی جواب کوتاه شدن.
> کلا گیج شدم 
> یه راهنمایی مفصل بکنید دکتر و مهندسا




سلام
اول تشریحی کار کنین و بطور کامل تسلط پیدا کنین بعد تستی.
برای دوم نیازی نیست به اندازه سوم تشریحی کار کنین،ولی درحدی کار کنین که تسلط پیدا کنین روی مبحث بعد برین سراغ تست و به راه حل های تستی تسلط پیدا کنین و فقط تست بزنین.
برای امتحان نهایی جواب کوتاه نشده وبه فرمول نویسی و جایگذاری اعداد و ..... نیاز داره ولی تستی بعد یک مدت فرمول رو تو ذهن باید بیارین و فقط عدد جایگذاری کنین و بعضی از مباحث مثل خازن روش تستیش با تشریحی فرق میکنه که اگر از تستی استفاده کنین نمره اون بخش از محاسبه رو نمیگیرین.

----------


## ali7893

> سلام
> اول تشریحی کار کنین و بطور کامل تسلط پیدا کنین بعد تستی.
> برای دوم نیازی نیست به اندازه سوم تشریحی کار کنین،ولی درحدی کار کنین که تسلط پیدا کنین روی مبحث بعد برین سراغ تست و به راه حل های تستی تسلط پیدا کنین و فقط تست بزنین.
> برای امتحان نهایی جواب کوتاه نشده وبه فرمول نویسی و جایگذاری اعداد و ..... نیاز داره ولی تستی بعد یک مدت فرمول رو تو ذهن باید بیارین و فقط عدد جایگذاری کنین و بعضی از مباحث مثل خازن روش تستیش با تشریحی فرق میکنه که اگر از تستی استفاده کنین نمره اون بخش از محاسبه رو نمیگیرین.


دقیقا من تو خازن عادت کردم تستی برم  :Yahoo (19):  نهایی میترسم خراب کنم بچه ها توصیه میکنم سوم روشای تستی کار نکنین به مشکل میخورین

----------


## mobin9898

> دقیقا من تو خازن عادت کردم تستی برم  نهایی میترسم خراب کنم بچه ها توصیه میکنم سوم روشای تستی کار نکنین به مشکل میخورین


کسی که تشریحی رو بفهمه دیگه فک نمیکنم چندان مشکلی تو تستی داشته باشه دوما فک میکنم حداکثر سوالا با یه روش که هم تستیه هم تشریحی حل میشن دیگه نمیدونم

----------


## sami7

بهترین کتاب برای هم تشریحی و هم تستی محوری های گاج یا همون سیر تا پیاز هست

----------


## khaan

> دقیقا من تو خازن عادت کردم تستی برم  نهایی میترسم خراب کنم بچه ها توصیه میکنم سوم روشای تستی کار نکنین به مشکل میخورین


اگه خازن معادل رو خوب رسم میکنی و مقایسه ولتاز و بار در حالت های مختلف مشکلی نداری، تشریحی هم هیچی نیست واست آسون میگذرونیش.

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> 19ساعت


اره بخدا بیچاره هیچی نشد آخرش 20کیلو شده بود این اواخر!!!!!!!!1 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Catman

> دقیقا من تو خازن عادت کردم تستی برم  نهایی میترسم خراب کنم بچه ها توصیه میکنم سوم روشای تستی کار نکنین به مشکل میخورین



مباحثی مثل خازن رو بهتره بیشتر روی تشریحی تمرکز کنین و موقع حل سوالات تستی هم از روش تشریحی استفاده کنین ووقتی کاملا از تسلطتون روی تشریحی مطمئن شدین روش تستی رو هم یاد بگیرین ولی شما فکر کنم از همون اول رفتین سراغ تستی درصورتی که زیاد کار درستی نیست چون زمانی شما یک تست زن قوی خواهید شد که روی تشریحی تمرکز کامل داشته باشین چون در روش کار تشریحی درک مطلب و مفاهیم بیشتره.

----------

